# Screen Burn-in



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

My computer monitor has developed screen burn-in. Traces of the AOL graphical user interface (menu bar and Buddy List) are embedded into the screen and most noticeable on white-colored backgrounds. 

Is it possible to remove burn-in? 

What is the best type of computer monitor for preventing burn-in?

Note: I have my screensaver set for every 30 minutes (Which I thought would prevent burn-in.)


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

If your monitor has a Degauss feature, use it. It may help clear the images "burned in".

See "Degaussing monitors" here;
http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/degauss


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Is this a TFT/LCD (flat screen) or a CRT (bulky-backed with thick glass screen)? Screenburn is widely known as a CRT problem but I've heard of TFT screens doing it.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

jackdw said:


> Is this a TFT/LCD (flat screen) or a CRT (bulky-backed with thick glass screen)? Screenburn is widely known as a CRT problem but I've heard of TFT screens doing it.


CRT


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Dan Penny said:


> If your monitor has a Degauss feature, use it. It may help clear the images "burned in".
> 
> See "Degaussing monitors" here;
> http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/degauss


I degaussed my monitor, but the ghost images remain.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

In that case they are permanent. This may be a good excuse to get a newer LCD/TFT flat screen display.

More info on screen-burn here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phosphor_burn-in


----------



## daddrie (Oct 7, 2003)

@ VIP_EJC,
Sorry about your CRT burn in screen prob, degussing will not fix this prob,  degussing demagnitisers the screen mesh behind the face of the crt tube.

I have not tried this myself, but in theory it should work, depends how bad the CRT burn is

You have only one chance to repair a burn in CRT tube, by making a "mask" of the problem, draw up on a A4 sheet an exact image, then take a "negative" of a scan of it, and save it as a *.gif file. (*= no more than 8 letters).
Then select this file as the screen saver file.
Now if you have the patience, turn up ther brightness to full, let it "burn" the negative, to the screen, might take weeks or months.

But, like I saw in an above post, get another monitor, 

But, if you have a burn on LCD, LED or Plasma screen, then there are fix's avaliable.
Do a search for "screen fix" or Stuck pixel" select whatever program that might help you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm not buying another monitor because there's life left in this one. AOL owes me a new monitor for designing its software with a static menu bar (The cause of my burn-in.) Nowhere does my owner's manual or AOL warn that excessive use of software with static images/text may cause screen burn-in.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

VIP_EJC said:


> I'm not buying another monitor because there's life left in this one. AOL owes me a new monitor for designing its software with a static menu bar (The cause of my burn-in.) Nowhere does my owner's manual or AOL warn that excessive use of software with static images/text may cause screen burn-in.


Good luck with that one 

Just pick up a new lcd monitor; they are pretty cheap now. With new monitors having such fast refresh rates, the big bulky CRT has gone the way of the dodo.


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

i feel it will work with the paper makes sence but to be honnest what CRTs are weath theres days its pointless trying hours of work on it. you can pick up crts for soo cheap.

if you are going to buy a new one u can check out ABCOM.CO.UK i use to work we use to get so many we just threw away becuase they are soo hard to sell because of the space and weight of them.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

VIP_EJC said:


> I'm not buying another monitor because there's life left in this one. AOL owes me a new monitor for designing its software with a static menu bar (The cause of my burn-in.) Nowhere does my owner's manual or AOL warn that excessive use of software with static images/text may cause screen burn-in.


There isn't life left in it... Well there is if you don't mind the burn.
You can try and complain to AOL but I suspect they will just say your screen was incorrectly setup or something. It's an osolated problem as I've never heard of screen-burn because of an AOL/Internet browser interface.

Just pick up a TFT/LCD, I know you can get them for £80-£90 in the UK so thats about $160-$180 in literal conversion but computer parts are MUCH cheaper in the US than the UK.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

jackdw said:


> There isn't life left in it... Well there is if you don't mind the burn.
> You can try and complain to AOL but I suspect they will just say your screen was incorrectly setup or something. It's an osolated problem as I've never heard of screen-burn because of an AOL/Internet browser interface.


I've contacted AOL Executive Escalations and am expecting an e-mail from them within 3-5 business days.... I'll share their letter with the community. It's not the price, it's the principle, Jack. And yes, it's an isolated incident but an incident just the same. If they have any integrity, they'll send me a check in the amount equal to my destroyed monitor.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

VIP_EJC said:


> I've contacted AOL Executive Escalations and am expecting an e-mail from them within 3-5 business days.... I'll share their letter with the community. It's not the price, it's the principle, Jack. And yes, it's an isolated incident but an incident just the same. *If they have any integrity*, they'll send me a check in the amount equal to my destroyed monitor.


I predict they haven't.


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes. To reiterate;


> Good luck with that one


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

VIP_EJC said:


> I've contacted AOL Executive Escalations and am expecting an e-mail from them within 3-5 business days.... I'll share their letter with the community. It's not the price, it's the principle, Jack. And yes, it's an isolated incident but an incident just the same. If they have any integrity, they'll send me a check in the amount equal to my destroyed monitor.


*no body ever reads the legal agreement you clicked when you installed
what ever program that installed the AOL tool bar.

but there is pages and pages of where thou's and where for's*.

they have paid a lawyer office in New York or Chicago to cover every way
they can be held libel.

to get money out of them you would need to be Warren Buffet and years of
court fees and thousands of dollars in lawyer fees.

you ready to spend 200,000 dollars us to get a check in the mail for 25 dollars us???

they will prorate the age of the CRT in their refund if you get one.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I am just wondering; is this just what a screensaver was designed for AND why they are included in windows?

I see no liability on the part of aol. Windows installs with a default screensaver set to come on after 15min. If you simply left it alone, there would be no burn in.


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

(crjdriver) im not 100% but a bit of a question for my self, if it was a still screen saver whould it burn that way?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

stringerrawr said:


> (crjdriver) im not 100% but a bit of a question for my self, if it was a still screen saver whould it burn that way?


No. The screensave will also shut off the monitor with a default time of 20min.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

> Originally Posted by VIP_EJC
> I've contacted AOL Executive Escalations and am expecting an e-mail from them within 3-5 business days.... I'll share their letter with the community. It's not the price, it's the principle, Jack. And yes, it's an isolated incident but an incident just the same. If they have any integrity, they'll send me a check in the amount equal to my destroyed monitor.


Please take no offense, but it is not the software that did it, so no software company can be reliable in any way. It is technically not possible for software to cause this directly.

It is a hardware problem with your monitor. I am to suspect you have not read the manual that came with your monitor? I am certain those manuals state it somewhere. If it is not in the manual, then the company you have bought the CRT monitor should be contacted, not AOL.

If you have misplaced your manual, or cannot find it, or have not read it--Then you are at fault for not following proper directions and they cannot be reliable for misuse (Most products state this clear in their products liability statement. It would be coinsidered "misuse" do to not following proper guidelines and procedures)

---

As others have said, if you want this problem resolved, I personally recommend simply replacing the monitor with either another CRT monitor (Not recommended), getting your monitor repaired (Not recommended; can be dangerous), or getting a new LCD (I personally recommend)

Good luck, and sorry for your CRT monitor.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I have read that leaving a white screen at full contrast and brightness for hours (maybe overnight) may remove burn-in on CRT monitor.

I can't personally vouch for this but you probably have nothing to lose by trying it.


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

but! i may be wrong, but doing that your basicly making its own blank burn over the image? 
and is basicly buring the hole screen so really it will appere darker. u will basicly lose some of your brightness cos your burning the hole crt screen. cos your not really making it disapear with heat just adding to it but consistent over the crt????

so its going to make the overall image slightly darker and its just more realistic if you want to stick with crt buy a new or get a cheap tft or lcd?


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

crjdriver said:


> No. The screensave will also shut off the monitor with a default time of 20min.


ok thanks, but assuming that he has turned all power opptions to off/never, whould it be effected if he had it on alot but not used it?


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

crjdriver said:


> I am just wondering; is this just what a screensaver was designed for AND why they are included in windows?
> 
> I see no liability on the part of aol. Windows installs with a default screensaver set to come on after 15min. If you simply left it alone, there would be no burn in.


As stated in the mother post, I have my screensaver set for every 30 minutes. (If 30 minutes is too long, Windows shouldn't have an option to extend screensaver activation time.) My monitor's phosphor burn-in is the fault of AOL's development team, for designing its software with static text and images (menu bar). The phosphor burn-in cause is excessive use. (No idle time; therefore, screensaver doesn't activate.)


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

How old is the screen, approximately?


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

4 years


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

> As stated in the mother post, I have my screensaver set for every 30 minutes. (If 30 minutes is too long, Windows shouldn't have an option to extend screensaver activation time.) My monitor's phosphor burn-in is the fault of AOL's development team, for designing its software with static text and images (menu bar). The phosphor burn-in cause is excessive use. (No idle time; therefore, screensaver doesn't activate.)


Im sorry but ...Did you not read my post? Most of the above statements are plain *wrong*.

The point of a computer operating system is to make a computer usable and to manage its resources in an effective manner. It is not possible for any type of software to know when a display will burn in as *it is not a software problem*. Alot of people dont use CRTs, which is where disabling or extending screensaver activation time come in.

Also, *no software company (including AOL) is at fault nor can be reliable for your misuse.* If you do not understand why, please see my previous post.

Please forgive me if this sounds harsh--However you should really stop blaming software companies for damage caused by you.

Its like saying "There shouldnt be a format command because it can wipe out my entire disk". Everything has a purpose so long as you know how to use it right.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

The only solutions are to either live with it or shell out for a new LCD/TFT or see if you can pick up another CRT cheaply or for free.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

mt2002 said:


> Im sorry but ...Did you not read my post? Most of the above statements are plain *wrong*.
> 
> The point of a computer operating system is to make a computer usable and to manage its resources in an effective manner. It is not possible for any type of software to know when a display will burn in as *it is not a software problem*. Alot of people dont use CRTs, which is where disabling or extending screensaver activation time come in.
> 
> ...


Yes, I read your original post; it makes little sense, as does this one. Misuse...damage caused by me.... Are you even reading what I'm writing? I took every preventive measure for burn-in.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

> Yes, I read your original post; it makes little sense, as does this one. Misuse...damage caused by me.... Are you even reading what I'm writing? I took every preventive measure for burn-in.


Okay, at least we are getting somewhere 

How does it make little sense? What dont you understand? The posts that I have quoted made by you are plain *wrong*, and I have described at why that is so.

If there is something that you do not understand, feel free to ask.

It is okay if you took every preventable measure for burn-in, that is a good thing but irrelevant to the problem. When you have brought the monitor, you should have read the manual which should state clearly the probability of burn-in, with or without these measures taken.


----------



## Esbenovich (Nov 6, 2007)

there might actually be one thing left to do!
try out www.jscreenfix.com
it might help with the burnin, i have tried it before where it helped

note, you can't use Internet Explorer (what a great site)


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

VIP_EJC said:


> I took every preventive measure for burn-in..


 Obviously not since you changed the default time of the screensaver to a higher value/longer time to start 
Just give it up and buy a LCD monitor. Really 4yrs old??? What do you expect aol to do; give you a new monitor???


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

yes to be honnest this post was to ask how to get rid of it not how it happend? so i serpose the paper or get a new 1 thats all


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Esbenovich said:


> there might actually be one thing left to do!
> try out www.jscreenfix.com
> it might help with the burnin, i have tried it before where it helped
> 
> note, you can't use Internet Explorer (what a great site)


CRT monitor burn-in is irreversible; thus, this product is useless to me.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

crjdriver said:


> Obviously not since you changed the default time of the screensaver to a higher value/longer time to start
> Just give it up and buy a LCD monitor. Really 4yrs old??? What do you expect aol to do; give you a new monitor???


Excessive use of AOL 9.0 Security Edition (which contains a menu bar with static text and images) and having my Buddy List open for long periods of time is the cause of burn-in, not my extending the screensaver 15 minutes.

Why's it AOL's fault? Answer: (1) Designing software with a menu bar that contains static text and images; (2) Not designing software with a hidden menu bar and auto-close Buddy List every hour or so to prevent burn-in. It's 2008; if you don't know that Internet software containing static text and images is a no-no, than you shouldn't be an Internet-software designer.

My monitor's age is irrelevant. It works like day one with exception to the burn-in. I expect AOL to send me a check in the amount equal to my monitor's cost.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

You still do not seem to understand the situation. :/



> My monitor's age is irrelevant. It works like day one with exception to the burn-in. I expect AOL to send me a check in the amount equal to my monitor's cost.


a) Your monitor is old, *get a new one*.
b) AOL is either going to ignore you or not give you a check, *guaranteed*. If you do not understand, re-read this thread. If you still do not understand, learn more about burn-in, software, and the computer industry in general.

*Ugh, Im done with this thread--its getting repetitive :/


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

mt2002 said:


> You still do not seem to understand the situation. :/
> 
> a) Your monitor is old, *get a new one*.
> b) AOL is either going to ignore you or not give you a check, *guaranteed*. If you do not understand, re-read this thread. If you still do not understand, learn more about burn-in, software, and the computer industry in general.
> ...


Please refrain from replying to my posts. If you still don't understand, say nothing.


----------



## stringerrawr (Mar 9, 2008)

too be honnest its proply not them at all! 
its you i bet that had been on this website for too long times. 

cos it must of taken a long period of time to make this burn just u could of turned down your brightness to prevent this. 

aol are nice people your crt is mean! (~BIN IT~)


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

This post is now closed. It is not serving any purpose since the original poster fails to listen to any advise regarding the cause of his/her problem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You mean we'll never find out that he didn't get a check for the monitor?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> You mean we'll never find out that he didn't get a check for the monitor?


I guess he could PM you with the info


----------

